# rapid weaver on 2 machines?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I just dloaded RW from the app store (currently on sale - $49) as I need to update my website.

My Mac Pro will serve as the main machine to house the web site details, but I'd like to load everything onto my macbook pro for when I'm on vacation. I know...I know....supposed to be on vacation, but when you're a single employee business owner, I need to wear my hats when I can and I need to wear the web designer hat pronto! 

So I'd like to start on my MP and then port everything over to the mpro, work on it then port everything back to the MP.

I haven't received my email confirmation yet, but I'm assuming it will have the serial number.

Am I out to lunch? This should work if I just dload RW to my mpb then install the serial? In terms of piracy, this shouldn't be an issue b/c most software vendors allow installations to both a desktop and a portable. Of course, I haven't looked at their EULA, but I'm hoping it's ok. 

One thing is for sure - there's no way I can use the software on both machines - there's only one of me!  lol


Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## nakerr (Dec 26, 2010)

As far as I know serial numbers are not used on the App Store. You can install on up to 5 machines. 


Norm


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

nakerr said:


> As far as I know serial numbers are not used on the App Store. You can install on up to 5 machines.
> 
> 
> Norm


Thanks I'll give it a shot later.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey that worked! I installed RW on my Mbp then opened the saved file

I havent added resources to it yet but will be soon so I'll see if the resources are saved to the file or referenced. 

I can't believe how excited I am to redo my site!


----------

